# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Intelligent Processing Unit, processor for machine learning, Graphcore Ltd, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Graphcore Ltd

graphcore.ai/products/ipu

----------


## Airicist

Graphcore CEO & CTO on Compute 2.0, AI breakthroughs and what's next for the IPU

Feb 26, 2020




> Building the next generation of computing technology is no easy feat. Graphcore CEO Nigel Toon and CTO Simon Knowles reveal how Graphcore has designed the world's first Intelligence Processing Unit (IPU) for a new era of machine intelligence.

----------

